# Oklahoma Series Kickoff HUGE SUCCESS!



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

We had an incredible turnout at our opening show in Grant! 77 total competitors, and the beauty of it was that we had signed 22 new Meca Members.

The car show itself proved to have great crossover potential. We are bringing NEW BLOOD into the Sound Quality world from Old Schoolers from the car show world that would have otherwise never would want anything to do with car audio sports. 

They had great rides, we worked hard and EVERYONE HAD FUN!


EDUCATION IS KEY!!!

Next Show is in Broken Bow Choctaw Casino Resort, May 15th


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

You guys made it into Mobile Electronics Magazine.
Mobile Electronics Magazine


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

Just found out we are International! Car Audio Australia republished the article!!

Can Car Audio Competitions Help Your Business?


----------

